# Power windows



## Herald (Oct 24, 2009)

Just too funny.

[video=youtube;EtOLASAVz2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtOLASAVz2w[/video]


----------



## Scynne (Oct 24, 2009)

<3 Red Green!!!


----------



## Berean (Oct 24, 2009)

Something Betty Crocker could have invented.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 24, 2009)

hehehehehe! Too cool!


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 24, 2009)

Wish I'd had that upgrade on my 1980 Pinto I drove in high school!


----------

